# 811 Problems (Again)



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Will that nasty old problem returned tonight. Now, however, the previous fixes don't seem to work. Much like before, when I run the checks it shows X's in the boxes for the satellites. The second 811 is working just fine. I think you guys nailed it when you stated it is a switch causing the problem. I did try disconnecting just the coaxial feedline on the other 811 earlier, but that didn't work. I will keep trying different things. I did want to wait a little longer before upgrading to a 622, but maybe I won't be able to wait much longer after all. Unfortunately I entered into a one year bundled contract with Frontiernet, but that expires in about two months. We will see if I can get by with just one 811 until then. Or maybe I will dig the old 301 out of mothballs yet!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56603


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Now both of my 811 receivers are starting to give me a notice about the smart card not being authorized. I get this about once every day or two. Usually I can re-boot and then everything is fine gain. The upgrade to the 622 is looking better every day.


----------

